# Does a Dead Line 1 = Dead tivo????



## coleren1 (Jan 5, 2006)

I believed my Weaknees 120 hour Tivo was dead but now I'm not so sure. On Tuesday I turned on the tv to a "paused" screen. I couldn't get it to unpause so I restarted the whole thing and it stayed on the "just a few more minutes" message for 6 hours. Directv sent me another tivo, a refurbished dvr r10 and I went to set it up today with a rep and she found that my line 1 was not working at all. Now I'm wondering if maybe the line 1 failure contributed to the tivo freezing up or maybe just appearing to freeze up. What do you think???


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

When you say "Line 1", do you mean "Satellite Input 1"? Have one of the tuners dead in your R10 DVR should not cause to sort of problems you're getting. But if Tuner 1 is indeed dead, then that DVR is essentially useless. 

One simple way to verify that it's a tuner problem and not a cabling/dish problem is to swap the two satellite cables on the back of the DVR, assuming you've run two cables to this DVR.


----------



## coleren1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, I do mean Satellite input line one. When I was on the phone with the rep from Directv, she had me swap the two cables and verified that input line 1 was not working. But it was with the "new" receiver. I'm wondering if I had tried that with the "old" receiver, if I would have found that my problem was just an imput line 1 problem, and not a receiver problem. When I first had a problem with the receiver, it was a frozen or paused image on screen. I shut the whole thing down and restarted it to get the message "just a few more minutes..." for 6 hours. That's when I called Directv. At that time, they said it was hard drive failure and the satellite input lines weren't even tested or switched to see if it was an imput line problem. What do you think? Could it have been? I'm not kidding when I say I was on the phone with them for over 3 hours yesterday so I hesitate to call them and get the card activated again for the old tivo and try the lines. Also a technician is coming tomorrow. But I will call Directv again if it could have been a line problem that made the receiver freeze up.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I doubt it was a line problem that made the original DVR freeze up. Let's see what the technician finds. Be sure they check BOTH satellite cables feeding your DVR.


----------

